# Bn's and Odessas



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Just some quick snaps of the fishies..

Sooooo hard to get photos of the barbs. Omg. Thanks for looking! 





































The male I lost recently


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Nice O's! Lots of males there eh?

Have you kept Ruby Barbs? A favourite barb of mine.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yea I haven't had much luck with females lately  

Yes!! I recently have been seeing Ruby's and I reallly like them as well


----------



## DetectivePopcorn (Aug 6, 2010)

How does one tell who is the female or male? (Never kept barbs ... )


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

From my understanding you'll see the nice red eyes only on males. Females tend to stay more drab and not get that nice red blaze on the side.


----------



## DetectivePopcorn (Aug 6, 2010)

Ohhh well I'm vey glad to know now


----------

